# total commander batchaufruf



## Webbi76 (21. Februar 2005)

MoinMoin

Ich habe im Total Commander ein Icon erstellt, mit dem ich jetzt in dem jeweiligen Ordner
3 Ordner erstellen.

Mit

MD "1"
MD "2"
MD "3"

erhallte ich nur auf meinem Root die drei Ordner!

Was auch noch interessant ist - wäre eine Überprüfung, ob diese Ordner schon existieren,

Herzlichen Dank für die Hilfe!


----------



## PhReAkAzOiD (23. Februar 2005)

Das mit dem ROOT liegt warscheinlich daran, dass bei dem Icon ein Arbeitspfad auf C:\ eingestellt ist.
Ich würde dir empfehlen die Batchdatei in dein Explorer Kontextmenü einzubauen, dann könntest du mit einem rechts Klick auch Parameter an die Batchdatei übergeben.

Kontextmenü Eintrag in der Registry für Explorer:

HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\shell
   \NeueOrdner
      (Standard) "Neue Ordner"
         \command
            (Standard) cmd /c "c:\NeueOrd.cmd %1"

%1 ist der Ordner den du mit der rechten Maustaste im Explorer anklickst und in dem dann die neuen Ordner erstellt werden. Die Überprüfung müsste mit IF EXIST machbar sein.
Hoffe habe das Thema nicht zu sehr verfehlt...


----------



## Webbi76 (23. Februar 2005)

hi

danke für die hilfe!

Habe aber im TotalCommander-Forum schon die Antwort erhalten, die ich baruche!

http://www.ghisler.ch/board/viewtopic.php?t=4831

Webbi


----------

